# Wolves near Strawberry?



## JuddCT

Okay, so totally a rumor. But a buddy was telling me that at a RAC meeting (possibly central) within the last couple days a Biologist stated that there were reports and photos of tracks of a pack of wolves near strawberry. I asked him where he heard this as I chalked it up to pure rumor (which it still is). Well he said he saw it on MonsterMuleys. Well I went over there today and this is what I found. Anyone go to said meeting? If so can you pass along any information as to IF this was actually discussed/what happened? If it was mentioned what was the name of the road ( :twisted: )?

Thanks

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID6/22606.html


----------



## Pops2

didn't read the link or go to the RAC but i know of a cat hunter on a hounding forum that posted pics of wolf tracks he took in that drainage. he was able to identify at least 4 individual animals by the tracks. the tracks were clearly canine & they were about 3X bigger than the track of the 70# hound he had the dog make next to it. his posting was LAST YEAR.


----------



## Huge29

Definitely only coyotes, no woofies here, shoot 'em on site!


----------



## Clarq

Huge29 said:


> Definitely only coyotes, no woofies here, shoot 'em on site!


Is that legal?


----------



## Bax*

Clarq said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely only coyotes, no woofies here, shoot 'em on site!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal?
Click to expand...

Completely legal to shoot coyotes


----------



## Clarq

Bax* said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely only coyotes, no woofies here, shoot 'em on site!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely legal to shoot coyotes
Click to expand...

Hmm. I wonder how much trouble I would get into if I accidentally shot a wolf.


----------



## Huge29

Clarq said:


> Hmm. I wonder how much trouble I would get into if I accidentally shot a wolf.


"You serious Clark?" That is just it, there are no wolves here, confirmed many times, only coyotes until we officially hear otherwise, don't believe these wild rumors thrown around on these internet forums. I think there have been more sasquatch sightings than of woofies.


----------



## Riverrat77

I saw something, don't remember where, but it was supposedly of a large canine critter taken on a trail cam on Strawberry Ridge. Definitely not a coyote. 

I've seen a couple really big "dogs" in the Diamond Fork area. Could be that somebody lost some HUGE huskies... or.....


----------



## bwhntr

Plenty of elk to eat around that area. I am sure they will do well there. Hey Tex how do you feel about them wolves in your favorite unit? Too bad there isn't somebody you trust that can help with this. I am sure the DWR has your back though. 

Sucks if this is true.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

On topic of "only big coyotes". It has been several years since the division acknowledged the presence of wolves in Utah. The only thing I recall them saying was that there were no "Established packs".

Glad we have a management plan. Let's be sure that we get to use it.


----------



## Bax*

Riverrat77 said:


> I've seen a couple really big "dogs" in the Diamond Fork area. Could be that somebody lost some HUGE huskies... or.....


I think I saw the same thing...










I am a bit confused on this topic (especially after endless threads). So we do not officially recognize the presence of wolves in Utah. Ok. Now since they are not officially supposed to be in Utah, can a person do anything (legally) about said wolf if they find it out in the wilderness (assuming the wolf isnt doing any damage and just trotting along)? Or can someone (say, a rancher) legally shoot a wolf in Utah _if_ it is attacking livestock or a perceived threat to their live stock?

Ultimately I think this boils down to interpretation of the law but there has been so much SSS talk that I cant make heads or tails of the rest...


----------



## Clarq

Bax said:


> I am a bit confused on this topic (especially after endless threads). So we do not officially recognize the presence of wolves in Utah. Ok. Now since they are not officially supposed to be in Utah, can a person do anything (legally) about said wolf if they find it out in the wilderness (assuming the wolf isnt doing any damage and just trotting along)? Or can someone (say, a rancher) legally shoot a wolf in Utah if it is attacking livestock or a perceived threat to their live stock?


Here's a link to answer those questions: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/index....icts-what-a-utah-livestock-owner-should-know-


----------



## Bax*

Thanks Clarq, good link. That sure is a small area listed in the delisted area and it seems like there are a lot of hoops to jump through if you need to shoot one


----------



## colbyatepaste

Please correct me if I am wrong, but this is how I understand it.

With the DWR/government saying that there are no wolves in Utah we as sportsmen can shoot and kill a wolf because according to them they are not here. _What we shot was a large coyote._ So if you are not a dumbass and take it to the news or spam the interweb with photos you are fine. In theory it would not even have to be a shoot, shovel and shut up.

So the uppers have set up a management plan in practice by denying their presence. They in turn are telling us to go shoot them, try to keep them in check and off the radar as long as possible. So we need to shoot as many as possible to keep them from getting attention. So Vanilla, if we want a wolf hunt in Utah we need to start hunting them *now* before the DWR has to do it officially and have it run by SFW.

Colby D


----------



## bullsnot

This was discussed in the last central RAC meeting. The central Regional Manger for the division, Craig Clyde, brought this up to all in attendance. He held up a picture of a large canine track taken by a sportsman. He indicated that the sportsman on the mountain had claimed there were 7 wolves on Ray's Valley Rd but was unable to get a picture of them before they took off so he took pics of the track. 

Craig mentioned that the division is following up on the rumor, also acknowledging the trail cam pic that was sent to them about a year and a half ago of what looked to be a wolf. He also mentioned that the trail cam pic was reviewed by biologists in Wyoming and they stated the picture is almost certainly that of a wolf. 

If it is confirmed that there is a pack there they will make a request to the US Fish and Wildlife service that they come and remove the wolves....which will likely be denied.


----------



## JuddCT

bullsnot said:


> This was discussed in the last central RAC meeting. The central Regional Manger for the division, Craig Clyde, brought this up to all in attendance. He held up a picture of a large canine track taken by a sportsman. He indicated that the sportsman on the mountain had claimed there were 7 wolves on Ray's Valley Rd but was unable to get a picture of them before they took off so he took pics of the track.
> 
> Craig mentioned that the division is following up on the rumor, also acknowledging the trail cam pic that was sent to them about a year and a half ago of what looked to be a wolf. He also mentioned that the trail cam pic was reviewed by biologists in Wyoming and they stated the picture is almost certainly that of a wolf.
> 
> If it is confirmed that there is a pack there they will make a request to the US Fish and Wildlife service that they come and remove the wolves....which will likely be denied.


Let me know if they need help removing any of them.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Heres the picture from the trail cam up at strawberry. Dont know who took it or when. It was posted on here awhile back and I believe this picture is more zoomed in.


----------



## Loke

Thats not a wolf. It is either a coyote or chupacabra.


----------



## JuddCT

Loke said:


> Thats not a wolf. It is either a coyote or chupacabra.


You must not know your chupracabras. They are hairless. Probably a coyote. :lol:


----------



## Loke

In the winter they steal the fur from the coyotes so they can stay warm.


----------



## JuddCT

Loke said:


> In the winter they steal the fur from the coyotes so they can stay warm.


 :lol:


----------



## Bax*

Could that be a german shepherd?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

This entire thread is laughable. 

1) Rumor of a rumor mentioned by someone sharing a rumor.

2) If the DWR officer shared a rumor he's playing to his crowd. I think the term is distraction. 

3) See Bigfoot thread. Rumors also exist of a large ape man. Perhaps the track is the dog of bigfoot?

4) SSS. Grew up in Herriman so many of you might not understand that term.

5) Might be a werewolf. 

6) Lassie?


----------



## hatuquack

Some owners in Mountain Green/Peterson area have pair of wolf hybrids. Haven't found them for at least a month that I know. How far could have they traveled. Just a random thought......


----------



## woollybugger

This thread is not 'laughable'! 

There are in FACT wolves in Utah. Speciffically Diamond Fork, Rays Valley, Springville Cossing, 6th Water areas, and sheep Creek. I haven't had confirmed sightings in Strawberry valley, yet; but why wouldn't they be there too?

Give it 5 more years. Come back and read this laughable thread while lamenting the demise of our big game herds...It's coming folks (already here if you have been privy to the 'rumors')


----------



## bullsnot

Dukes_Daddy said:


> This entire thread is laughable.


Depends on what you mean I guess.....there is ZERO doubt there are wolves in Utah. To what exent and what areas they may have expended to is the only mystery.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

bullsnot said:


> Dukes_Daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entire thread is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean I guess.....there is ZERO doubt there are wolves in Utah. To what exent and what areas they may have expended to is the only mystery.
Click to expand...

There are strays that roam into Utah. As for the "they are coming" gloom why didn't the wolves around Glacier Park spread into ID and WY until the reintroduction? In the next decade I could see Utah with 1-5 breeding pairs on the north slope or cache. Will we have 100's like ID, MT or WY. Nope. We don't have the area, herds, and we have lots and lots of people.


----------



## Lonetree

I saw my first wolf in UT in 2004, and have a "rumor"(verified sighting) from an outfitter that was in 2001. There were verified sheep depredations in Cache county around this time. My brother saw his second in 2005. There was one trapped and killed in BE county a few years ago. 253M from Yellowstone was trapped and returned to Yellowstone. He was most definitely traveling with a female. Around that same time there was a wolf trapped (it pulled out of the 1.65) near woodruff. To top it all off, wolves were never really "extripated" from the intermountain west. Prior to 1995 there was a forest service employee that spent 25 years cataloging hundreds of wolf sightings from NV, UT, CO, WY, ID, MT, and OR, he narrowed that list down to 100 that could not be denied, these were from the likes of wildlife biologists, and hunters from AK and Canada. Some claim there are no Grizzly bears in the Southern rockies or Nothern Mexico either.


----------



## Lonetree

Dukes_Daddy said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Dukes_Daddy":36cqpr63]This entire thread is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean I guess.....there is ZERO doubt there are wolves in Utah. To what exent and what areas they may have expended to is the only mystery.
Click to expand...

There are strays that roam into Utah. As for the "they are coming" gloom why didn't the wolves around Glacier Park spread into ID and WY until the reintroduction? In the next decade I could see Utah with 1-5 breeding pairs on the north slope or cache. Will we have 100's like ID, MT or WY. Nope. We don't have the area, herds, and we have lots and lots of people.[/quote:36cqpr63]

I would agree to a very large extent. As for the 100 or so wolves in NW montana, that have always been there, there are a number of reasons for that. Utah's wolves will enter the ecosystem the way that wolves in ID and WY should have been allowed to, on their own. Reintro was a bad idea, mostly politicaly though. The huge packs and unprecedented dynamics of the the Northern rockies are changing quickly. The large packs just were not sustainable, just like the large herds. At least in areas where wolves come in on their own the herds are given a chance to get used to wolves. This in turn limits pack size, and and the impact on the herds.


----------



## 90redryder

woollybugger said:


> This thread is not 'laughable'!
> 
> There are in FACT wolves in Utah. Speciffically Diamond Fork, Rays Valley, Springville Cossing, 6th Water areas, and sheep Creek. I haven't had confirmed sightings in Strawberry valley, yet; but why wouldn't they be there too?
> 
> Give it 5 more years. Come back and read this laughable thread while lamenting the demise of our big game herds...It's coming folks (already here if you have been privy to the 'rumors')


I know the sheep creek area very well and have spent a large chunk of my time there on numerous hunts and have never seen so much as a track that seemed big enough to be from a wolf. I can believe the rumors of wolves up in northern utah but definitely not around strawberry or sheep creek yet. Im sure the day that they occupy the entire state is not far away.


----------



## woollybugger

I know what I know. That's all I am going to say about Sheep Cr., 6th water, Diamond Fk. etc., etc. You can either believe me or not, I don't really care. But I *KNOW* there are at least 4 wolves in that area. I can say that for certain. I spend a *LOT* of time in this area (often 40-50 hours a week if you know what I mean). Just because you hunt there for a few days every year, doesn't mean you _know_ the area. Just wait a few more years and we will all *KNOW* that there are wolves in Utah. When more people start seeing them, it will be harder and harder to stay in denial of this fact.


----------



## Pops2

saw a single wolf on antelope island in 2006. i would have just brushed it off as a coyote except that it was about 25-30 yards from two adult bison & a calf. it was considerably larger than the calf & seemed very nearly as tall as the adult bison. i estimate that it was about 33-36 inches TTS & about 110-130# young male in very good condition. 
just so you understand i've been dog hunting for over 30 years. i've run hounds, curs, bulldogs, birddogs and some stuff most people have never heard of or would never try. i've caught & tied or knife hogs up to 300#. i've seen a 76# bulldog cross knock a sow bear over 250# on her butt. i've caught & knifed whitetail deer using a greyhoundX. i've seen plenty coyotes dead & alive including the big 40-50# eastern coyotes. i've also seen red wolves in the wild in NC. i don't get flustered about squat. the wolf on antelope island was for sure a wolf and it was for sure big. could've come from yellowstone or it could've been someones high percentage "wolf hybrid" that was somehow loose. i don't know where it came from & don't care.


----------



## Mrad

I don't doubt there will be a few take hold in Utah, but I'm not buying into the strawberry rumors. 

We're a few years out IMO, and they'll be few and far between for quite some time.

I'm gonna head to Idaho and try to bring back a DEAD wolf to Utah.


----------



## Huge29

Mrad said:


> I don't doubt there will be a few take hold in Utah, but I'm not buying into the strawberry rumors.


What is to not believe? Have you not seen the map of the wolf that had a tracking GPS that went all over Utah? I am not able to find the map right now.

They have been officially spotted on numerous occasions and documented, but having an established pack may be another topic. Seeing one on AI does seem impossible, but I have heard crazier things.


----------



## bullsnot

Dukes_Daddy said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Dukes_Daddy":1w9k0id8]This entire thread is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean I guess.....there is ZERO doubt there are wolves in Utah. To what exent and what areas they may have expended to is the only mystery.
Click to expand...

There are strays that roam into Utah. As for the "they are coming" gloom why didn't the wolves around Glacier Park spread into ID and WY until the reintroduction? In the next decade I could see Utah with 1-5 breeding pairs on the north slope or cache. Will we have 100's like ID, MT or WY. Nope. We don't have the area, herds, and we have lots and lots of people.[/quote:1w9k0id8]

You very well could be right but we can't afford to sit on our laurels. It's important to do our due diligence to either confirm what you are saying is true or the "they are coming" idea is true. It's also important for us to create a management plan and have all the tools in place to manage them if need be.


----------



## Mrad

One lone wolf wandering around is a lot different than a pack taking up residence.

Now, I could buy wolves around strawberry long before I could believe one on AI.

If we had more game on the north slope I think they may take hold. I think if and when they do take hold it's gonna be closer to Deseret and that country. I consider that area the front lines along with chalk creek, Monte cristo, etc.


----------



## Pops2

you know i wouldn't have bought a wolf on AI if i hadn't seen it. if it hadn't been right there spooking the bison where i had a scale for comparison, i would have assumed it was a yote & not paid much attention.


----------



## hoghunter011583

The guys that don't believe the wolves are heard in force are no different than the guys that don't think Louisiana has any cougars. Lots of "rumors" and "sighting" but you dis-believers think everybody else must be wrong and the guys that see the animals with their own eyes are just imagening things. 
I know for a fact we have a wolf problem. I don't spend that much time in the woods because I work a lot but when I do go out I'm off the beaten path and deeper in than the crowds. So, I've heard a pack of atleast 3 wolves calling in Monte Cristo last bow season. I saw a black wolf on the extended archery in PARLEYS!!! I watched it for about 15 minutes and I also saw yotes at the same distance and it was 3 times as big, the tail was a long as a yote. 
I went to that same area this year and what did I find, MASSIVE dog tracks. Maybe it was a domesticated dog that go loose and ended up high up parley's maybe it was the wolf. Either way I know I saw a wolf and I know I heard a wolf. The guy clearing the road up on skyline this spring in bountiful said he saw a wolf while working, he was from Idaho and knows what they look like. I can't speak for that last one being true because I didn't see it but. I know Monte has a pack of them and I know one was in Parley's. 

Like I said I don't get out much so if I've come into contact with this many, we have a problem!!!!!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

hoghunter011583 said:


> The guys that don't believe the wolves are heard in force are no different than the guys that don't think Louisiana has any cougars. Lots of "rumors" and "sighting" but you dis-believers think everybody else must be wrong and the guys that see the animals with their own eyes are just imagening things.
> 
> Like I said I don't get out much so if I've come into contact with this many, we have a problem!!!!!


Amen. This is exactly what I tell those who doubt when I've seen Aliens, Bigfoot and Santa. Since nobody can find these mystery wolves my vote is Werewolf. Ok would all Werewolves please identify yourselves so we can confirm these mysterious wolf sightings.


----------



## grunt_smacker

Dukes_Daddy said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guys that don't believe the wolves are heard in force are no different than the guys that don't think Louisiana has any cougars. Lots of "rumors" and "sighting" but you dis-believers think everybody else must be wrong and the guys that see the animals with their own eyes are just imagening things.
> 
> Like I said I don't get out much so if I've come into contact with this many, we have a problem!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. This is exactly what I tell those who doubt when I've seen Aliens, Bigfoot and Santa. Since nobody can find these mystery wolves my vote is Werewolf. Ok would all Werewolves please identify yourselves so we can confirm these mysterious wolf sightings.
Click to expand...

Maybe we just need some Vampires to get rid of the wolves for us.
It worked in the Twilight series, so it must be true! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

Bax* said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple really big "dogs" in the Diamond Fork area. Could be that somebody lost some HUGE huskies... or.....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw the same thing...
Click to expand...

 :lol: This is most definitely NOT what I saw. Mine was more akin to the "Idaho Wolf" coloration in the other thread. I didn't try to run up and hug them either so I can't speak to the size comparison but I've seen a lot of coyotes and these two dwarfed the other "dogs" I'd seen. 8)


----------



## Mrad

I'm one of the lucky ones that does get out a lot. All over the west and all over the state. Spent time hunting around Jackson hole, Dubois, lots of country in Montana. 

Utahs backcountry sees a ton of use. Probably more recreation in our mountains than the rest-with the exception of Colorado maybe.

If we had many wolves, there'd be video, trail cam pics, etc...

They are on their way, but show me some proof.


----------



## Lawdog

These are trail cam photos from a wolf in the Strawberry area. It was in one of the Waters but I dont recall which one. The first is the actual picture from the camera, the next is a close up of the same pic.


















This is a pic of a GPS tracking from a wolf. I dont know the validity of this but if this is true this wolf traveled this over a 7 month period.










I am no expert and in my travels in Utah I have never seen a wolf. But no doubt they are here. If they do travel like this one on the map they can be anywhere.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

> These are trail cam photos from a wolf in the Strawberry area. It was in one of the Waters but I dont recall which one.


Another incident of alleged information.


----------



## Loke

What is that plant in the lower right fore ground of that first picture?


----------



## Lawdog

Dukes_Daddy said:


> These are trail cam photos from a wolf in the Strawberry area. It was in one of the Waters but I dont recall which one.
> 
> 
> 
> Another incident of alleged information.
Click to expand...

He hunts several of the Waters from tree stands and this was at one of them, I will not say which ones because he is pretty serious elk hunter and takes elk every year. He also has multiple cameras set out when he scouts.

Regardless if I gave you GPS location or not the picture does nothing to show you exactly where it was at. So you can believe it or not. I know this came from Strawberry Ridge area.


----------



## Lawdog

Loke said:


> What is that plant in the lower right fore ground of that first picture?


I know it looks like weed but its not.


----------



## Kevin D

Loke said:


> What is that plant in the lower right fore ground of that first picture?


 Stinging Nettle......cannibus has a 5 leaf pattern as I recall from my youth.


----------



## M Gayler

Clarq said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely only coyotes, no woofies here, shoot 'em on site!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely legal to shoot coyotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. I wonder how much trouble I would get into if I accidentally shot a wolf.
Click to expand...

No trouble cuz we don't have wolves here. :lol:


----------



## woollybugger

It's almost as if I had a crystal ball...

Anyone read the ksl stories about the wolves?

Go back and read my earlier posts.


----------



## Mrad

Well let's hope it's 4 males and they're gay. :roll:


----------



## HighNDry

6 years ago I was calling coyotes with my bro-in-law in the Kemmerer Wyo area. We started calling and then heard a long drawn out howl (not of coyote variety). We didn't think about a wolf and wondered if it was a farmer or rancher's hound. Then on the way home as we discussed it, it dawned on us that it was probably a wolf. That's not all that far from Utah.


----------

